# slipstream



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

When will we know if Slipstream-Chipotle will get a berth on Tour de France?


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Last week's news...*



azchris said:


> When will we know if Slipstream-Chipotle will get a berth on Tour de France?


See:

http://www.letour.com/2008/TDF/COURSE/docs/cp_2008_03_20_us.pdf

or

http://www.slipstreamsports.com/2008/03/24/its-official-slipstreamchipotles-going-to-the-tour/

or

http://www.feltracing.com/08/display.asp?catid=6&pageid=511


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. great news!


----------

